# Resort on Cocoa Beach



## krmlaw (Sep 10, 2008)

Any reviews of this resort? Is there much to do in Cocoa Beach area? We like the Ft lauderdale area, but have never been to the Northern Coast.

Thanks!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 10, 2008)

No report on this resort, but I have stayed in Cocoa Beach.  There is quite a bit to do.  One of my favorite things in that area is the Kennedy Space Center.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 10, 2008)

I stayed at this resort in April.  I guess i didn't write a review, I'll check into doing that.  It is very nice. We have gone to the Kennedy Space Center, that is all day.  we went to the Merritt Island National Refuge and a small county park near there.  We took an ecological boat trip.  we stayed on the beach a lot.  If you have some4 quetions, ask me.  I got some bad news while I was there and I never got to writing it up.


----------



## tashamen (Sep 10, 2008)

There are plenty of reviews of that resort here that you could access as a TUG member.


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, how do I become a member?

I just wanted to make sure there were places to visit, good restaurants, etc.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 10, 2008)

I just submitted my review.  I think it would be a great exchange.


----------



## hunkyleebo (Sep 10, 2008)

Cocoa Beach is much more laid back than Ft. Lauderdale.  Resort on Cocoa Beach is one of my favorites properties.  I'll be there week after next.  Easy drive to Orlando attractions, but not much to do in Cocoa Beach itself.


----------



## Gary & Susie (Sep 10, 2008)

I will be there in 3 weeks and I have seen there is a launch scheduled for 10/10.  Besides buying a ticket, which I think is sold out, to go onto the Space Center grounds (been there, done that....a great deal), where is the best place to watch the launch?  I've researched on the web and gotten some ideas, just wondered from people who have been there, what their opinions are.  Thanks......


----------



## Luanne (Sep 10, 2008)

Gary & Susie said:


> I will be there in 3 weeks and I have seen there is a launch scheduled for 10/10.  Besides buying a ticket, which I think is sold out, to go onto the Space Center grounds (been there, done that....a great deal), where is the best place to watch the launch?  I've researched on the web and gotten some ideas, just wondered from people who have been there, what their opinions are.  Thanks......



I've seen two launches.  One from the causeway at KSC (we were lucky enough to get a pass from someone who works there) and the second time from the beach in Cocoa (near the townhouse where the same KSC employee lived at the time).  Both were amazing.  You used to be able to view from the roof at the Astronaut Hall of Fame, but I don't think that's in business any longer.


----------



## Jan&Ern (Sep 10, 2008)

We watched a satellite launch from the beach at the resort a couple of years ago. The location was perfect and we set up chairs and brought drinks down with us. It was a night launch and very spectacular. I hear the shuttle launches are incredible. If this one occurs at night and you're at the resort, you'll be able to see a lot from your balcony or the beach. Unless you really want to be up close and personal, you can't beat the location at the resort to watch the event. We were hoping that the 10/10 date would be delayed since we'll be at the resort beginning 10/18 and so hoped to see a shuttle go up. Have fun if you happen to be there and it goes off as scheduled!!


----------



## Gary & Susie (Sep 11, 2008)

Jan&Ern,
Thanks for the info, that's what I was hoping for.  We will be at the Resort and right now it is scheduled for around 1AM, so the beach is where we will be.  Really excited about the whole week, first time staying at ROCB and it's a "girl's trip" and we may be able to see a shuttle launch...woo hoo!!


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 11, 2008)

Hope you have a good time.  I wouldn't mind being there again.  Try to get a room numbered 11-18 on a higher floor for the best view of the ocean.  Also try to get one with a double balcony.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Sep 11, 2008)

Please keep in mind the launch date may get changed - a time or two, depending on weather.  We were on the beach for the July 4 launch in 2006 (I think).  If I remember correctly, it was rescheduled twice.  We had driven up to the Wildlife Refuge/Halouver Canal area the day before and had to detour around a little bit  due to certain roads being closed for the security of the launch.       

The day of the launch we had just walked up from parking the car and were right at the base of the pier at Cocoa Beach and had an awesome view.

Enjoy your trip, I love CB!


----------



## london (Sep 11, 2008)

As owners we are delighted with our weeks at this resort. 

This summer we took our daughter and grandkids to CB for a week. We enjoyed the Kenneday Space for a day and half.

The resort has many activities for children and adults.

Plus you are only an hour from the Orlando parks.

We will be at RCB on Oct 19th for a week, then for 5 weeks in Jan/Feb 2009.

I saw an un-manned launch from the beach in 2006, and that was awesome also.

Can't go wrong with Cocoa Beach area.


----------



## Gary & Susie (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the info.
Rapmarks:  this is an exchange week for me and all my paperwork says they will not guarantee a specific room and don't think about asking for one.  Of course, we want the best view and love sitting on the balcony at any time, do I call ahead and ask or should I wait til check-in to inquire about where I am located?  Are they accomodating for an exchanger?  Don't want to get off on the wrong foot here.


----------



## hunkyleebo (Sep 12, 2008)

I exchanged into RCB during Christmas week last year using II.  When I checked in they said "you lucked out, you have an oceanfront unit".  I had the impression that they're one of those resorts that gives exchangers the unit type (oceanfront vs. oceanview) that was deposited.

They assign specific non-penthouse units on the day of check in on a first come first serve basis.  Even though check in isn't until late in the afternoon, owners can "pre-register" as early as 10:30 and request a certain room type (e.g., high floor, double balcony) within their unit type (oceanfront vs. oceanview).   You might want to call the resort and see if exchangers can do the same.


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 12, 2008)

This resort sounds great! Thanks!


----------



## Gary & Susie (Sep 12, 2008)

" Quote from Hunkyleebo".....They assign specific non-penthouse units on the day of check in on a first come first serve basis. Even though check in isn't until late in the afternoon, owners can "pre-register" as early as 10:30 and request a certain room type (e.g., high floor, double balcony) within their unit type (oceanfront vs. oceanview). You might want to call the resort and see if exchangers can do the same.

Thanks so much.  I will definately call ahead as our flight does not arrive in Orlando until 7:30 pm....grrrrrr.


----------



## Jan&Ern (Sep 12, 2008)

Susie - be sure to take flashlights with you since the walk out to the beach at night is very dark. We had some with us and found them extremely helpful. Or, pick up a couple at Walgreens when you get there. We had a "cosmo" party the night of the satellite launch and it was a ton of fun. The units with a double patio are the best since the master bedroom has it's own entry onto the patio. Plus, you get more furniture. The units with a smaller balcony have both bedrooms to the rear of the unit. All of them are very nice, it's just really sweet to have that master bedroom with the wall of windows/balcony. Hope you get to see the launch and that the girls have fun. Be sure to dine at the Florida Seafood Company and have the rock shrimp. Though everything there is wonderful.


----------



## Detailor (Sep 12, 2008)

krmlaw said:


> Thanks everyone, how do I become a member?



I didn't see anyone respond to this question, so please forgive me if I just flat out missed a previous response.

When you join you'll be able to see TUG member reviews and resort ratings, and your membership dues help to keep the site running.  The annual cost is $15.  Go the TUG home page - http://www.tug2.net/ - and look at the upper right hand corner.  Click on the Join TUG text link, then click on the JOIN TUG HERE!!! that's on the new page that comes up.   

Dick Taylor


----------



## Neesie (Oct 14, 2008)

Of course, a shuttle launch is the most exciting thing you'll see in Cocoa Beach.  We own a unit at Discovery Beach and found that shuttle times aren't promienently posted or talked about much.  We found it helpful to locate the NASA channel on cable tv and keep updated for launch time that way.  Once you see one you will never forget it!

I also like taking a day trip up to St. Augustine.  So much eye candy there if you like beautiful historical Spanish architecture.  Lots of shopping and restaurants too.  Orlando is about an hour away; I used to like to take a day trip to one of the parks without dedicating my entire vacation to it.


----------

